# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  image png avec fond transparent

## tortuegenie

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas  importer des images .png avec fond transparent sous Crystal report.
Il me les insre mais le fond apparait en noir, ce qui fait que l'image est terriblement moche.

Si quelqu'un a une ide??

----------


## luc_chivas

Regardes dans ls services pack de Crystal, il me semble qu'il y a un correctif l dessus....

Luc

----------


## kikidrome

Lorsque j'ai t confront  ce problme, j'ai trouv cette solution : Il faut faire un fichier  wmf  (coller limage dans PowerPoint et faire clic droit  enregistrer en tant quimage ). Avant, il faut faire une gif transparente et lenregistrer. Dans power point, il faut insrer une image, pas faire un copier/coller.
Il y a peut-tre mieux, mais je suis certaine que cette solution  :8-):

----------

